
Windows Update Causes Intel Display Driver to Stop Working - zitterbewegung
https://answers.microsoft.com/en-us/windows/forum/windows_10-hardware/windows-update-causes-intel-display-driver-to-stop/bea73b53-ab92-424b-88b1-24c28e3e0fac?auth=1
======
ocdtrekkie
This update is [https://support.microsoft.com/en-
us/help/4056892](https://support.microsoft.com/en-us/help/4056892) or
16299.192, which is two cumulative updates old at this point. (It was released
January 3rd.)

